# volunteering in scarborough



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone know of any good volunteering positions in the Scarborough area for high school students?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

my daughter needs it too.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

try public libraries. they accept student for volunteer


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

Try Big Al's Aquarium Services at one time they had students in there volunteering on Kennedy Rd.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*volunteering*

scarb animal shelter will accept student volunteers i believe have to be 16 . dog walking / cleaning /spenidn time with needy animals 
i asked but my daughter was too young 12 
good luck 
tom


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Meals on Wheels is always looking for people.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks you all.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The hospitals, old folk's homes, community centers, churches/temples/synagogues/etc are always looking for volunteers. Also, try museums, art galleries and as mentioned before libraries.

Also look in your own school - there are often opportunities to be had helping teachers in some way, be it setting up for classes or helping with them. If you're a good student you might be able to help with remediation or tutoring at school. If your school has a garden or yard, there might be a way to volunteer your time to clean up, help with recycling programs, etc etc.....

If you're REALLY into science, you could try a university or college program and see if they'd take on a high school student volunteer. I've heard of some labs having one here and there - if you're sure you want to do science in universty it might be a good opportunity too. Just don't expect too much 

I'd steer clear of volunteering for any business.


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

Meals on wheels is one but I think they have a age restriction and not for students I also think you need to have a drivers licence.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Meals on Wheels utilizes both "drivers" where you need a licence and "runners" who don't need one. There is no age restriction. I've worked for both North York and East York Meals on Wheels and worked with high school students, especially during March break


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What is the OP looking for? Co-op volunteering? Like when you're in school and a business taking you on and showing you how to do things?


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update on the MOW policy is surely has changed over the years.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I did my high school volunteering with Ontario Science Center....the good thing about OSC is that they like to hire internally, so after my volunteering, they offered a bunch of us jobs, first as customer service people, and then the hosts.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Richard A said:


> Thanks for the update on the MOW policy is surely has changed over the years.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


Well, for all I know, it may be different for each area/office too. Who knows!


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for the many ideas!


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

theres milliken childrens festival which is like 2 days in september
setup and the actual event

lots of students
and older people too

but volunteer applications dont start until late summer
gotta drive to markham for this tho


----------

